# Strange worms on the glass?



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Dear me, its like one problem after another!  Maybe the aquarist thing isn't right for me....
Well now in my 20 gallon, which has just finished treatment for a bacterial infection, are these little white worm things ALL over the glass on the inside! I have no clue what they are, how they got there, or how to get rid of them :/ And I worry about the safety of my Demasoni and my dwarf pleco, the only current inhabitants. 

A couple pictures(Yes I have a mild algae problem, though it looks worse then it really in these photos)

















Any thoughts as to what this is? What I should do? In the meantime, off to google....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

These are just common nematodes. They are probably experiencing a population surge due to the algae or perhaps to overfeeding, but in either case they should fall back again once you find and fix whichever problem it is. They're unsightly, but otherwise harmless.


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Thank goodness, its good to know that they are harmless. I had done a little googling and thought that they might be Planaria, my dad said it didn't look like that to him, looks like he was right xD
Thank you very much =3 I have cut down on my feeding and it seems they are slowly disappearing.


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

vaccuum your rocks and do more frequent water changes. the worms do not harm the fish, but the fact that there is uneaten food in there is not healthy for the fish...by getting rid of the uneaten food, the worms will have nothing to thrive off of!


----------

